# Montana Backcountry Yurt Business For Sale.



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

I tried to email you about this. Can you contact me at [email protected]
thanks.


----------



## BPskiextreme (Aug 4, 2006)

*Howdy*

Anybody got 45,000 to lend me


----------



## mattfigi (Dec 19, 2007)

*Tell me more about this...*

 Am very interested call me 719 244 7427 my name is matt


snojonz said:


> Montana Backcountry Yurt Business For Sale. $45,000
> A premiere Montana backcountry ski destination guide business is up FOR SALE! This includes permit, yurt, snowmobiles, trailer, all equipment, as well as training.
> 
> We've established a loyal clientele, are a household name for backcountry in MT. Now is your chance to have a lifestyle business where you get paid to ski.
> ...


----------



## hialtitude (Apr 24, 2007)

Yurtski was sold last year.


----------



## jbarnow (Sep 10, 2007)

hialtitude said:


> Yurtski was sold last year.


Do you know what it went for?


----------

